# Woo Hoo!



## OSUBacker (Mar 19, 2007)

We just brought our new 32BHDS home from the dealer yesterday. Spent yesterday and today getting familiar with everything and wishing that we were headed out sooner.

We upgraded from a 27' KZ non-slide bunkhouse due to the unexpected arrival of our now 3 month old son Sean. He surprised us 11 years after surgery to prevent such things from occurring!







Add him to our 15 & 12 year old daughters and we were in need of some serious space. The 32BHDS will provide us plenty of that.

Thanks to all who unknowingly contributed to our choice by posting on here while I lurked the boards researching our new home away from home.


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Welcome to the site and congrats!!

That is a great floor plan


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

I want one of those when I grow up. Welcome and congrats.


----------



## toolaidback (Jan 25, 2007)

Congrats on the new Outback. We got the same model a few weeks ago and can't wait to get going in it.
Scott


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I'm counting the days until we start using ours.

John


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

OSUBacker said:


> He surprised us 11 years after surgery to prevent such things from occurring!


Uh oh. Now you have me worried.







They told me it could spontaneously reverse itself. Ahhhhhhhhh, that's all I'd need. Let's see, if I had one now, when I'm ??? he'll be . . . I can't think about it.









Congratulations on both events. It's great news on both fronts and you'll have lasting joys and memories from both. Welcome aboard.

Scott


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Great choice in trailers, OSUBacker!

Enjoy your new home away from home!

Welcome to Outbackers, too!

Mark


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Welcome aboard! Your avatar doesn't look like Benny Beaver, so I'm assuming you mean the _other_ OSU


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

ED_RN said:


> I want one of those when I grow up. Welcome and congrats.


surprise baby or new Outback?


----------



## OSUBacker (Mar 19, 2007)

Moosegut said:


> Uh oh. Now you have me worried.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trust me it sent quite the shockwave through all of our 40 something friends as well. I'm thinking of asking the surgeon if he'll at least help pay for college!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Congrats on the new Outback, and congrats/condolences about the surprise! Ya scared the heck out of me!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi OSUBacker


















AND







on both of your new arrivals! 









Happy Camping and Happy Memories!


----------



## 5128 (Mar 19, 2007)

Congrats we just purchased the same trailer last weekend. Our first and we can't wait to get out and use it. Question - what type of vehcile do you plan to pull it with? We are debating on the Suburban, Yukon XL or Nissan Armada.



OSUBacker said:


> We just brought our new 32BHDS home from the dealer yesterday. Spent yesterday and today getting familiar with everything and wishing that we were headed out sooner.
> 
> We upgraded from a 27' KZ non-slide bunkhouse due to the unexpected arrival of our now 3 month old son Sean. He surprised us 11 years after surgery to prevent such things from occurring!
> 
> ...


----------



## OSUBacker (Mar 19, 2007)

We're pulling it with a 3/4 ton Chevy pickup that belongs to my father-in-law for this summer as we're a year away from replacing our current 1/2 ton Dodge Ram. But we made the decision to buy the trailer we wanted and then upgrade our tow vehicle next year (knowing we had access to the FIL's truck), rather than settling for a trailer that we weren't really as excited about because we can't upgrade our tow vehicle until next April.

Next April I intend to locate one of the following choices: a good used 3/4 ton Suburban with the 8.1 litre, An Excursion (either diesel or V10), or a 3/4 ton Avalanche. I've been surfing Autotrader and there are plenty of decent values to be found within those three. With the hitch weight on this unit I don't think a 1/2 ton will be up to the job.



Scrib said:


> Welcome aboard! Your avatar doesn't look like Benny Beaver, so I'm assuming you mean the _other_ OSU


I didn't know there was any other OSU!


----------

